# how to place words on a t shirt with a glitz up or similar machine



## chan89 (Jun 19, 2007)

just wondering if anyone know how to get words on a t shirt with the rhinestone machine such as the glitz up or other inexpensive machines would I have to purchase a software program? So my question in simple terms how to place rhinestone wording on a t shirt with a inexpensive machine?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Rhinestone machines are quite expensive. What I have been doing lately is printing the words that I want to "glitz up" and then I add hotfix rhinestones. Just research the forums because there are many to choose from.


----------



## chan89 (Jun 19, 2007)

thankyou that's what I thought about doing just thought it would be some magical easy simple inexpensive machine


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Just FYI.... GlitzUp is a single placement device for hot fix rhinestones that is manufactured by a German Company you can find it at DZU STORE


----------



## chan89 (Jun 19, 2007)

thankyou appreciate it


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

chan, why dont you start by handsetting them they go very fast,,


----------



## chan89 (Jun 19, 2007)

thks I will most likely be doing that do you know of any good places to get the alphabet pattern


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Chan, another option is use glitter vinyl and place a stone here and there..
to sparkle up a shirt or tank


----------



## avril151 (Jun 19, 2009)

i think i can help here...i started with a hot wand before i found out about transfer tape...

i took pics ages ago to show folk how i made a friend a t-shirt...

i printed out the words i wanted on the t-shirt.










the i turned over the paper and using a black pen i marked where i thought the gems would go










then using a permanent fabric pen with white liquid ink...(much better than using a transfer pencil) i dotted over the top of the marker pen dots..










then i placed the sheet of paper onto my fabric and pressed the paper with the iron to transfer the liquid pen to the fabric










i left it to cool for a few seconds but after the paper was removed i had little white dots ready to gem over.










cup of tea next..










ha ha 

got stones ready










i placed a peice of heavy card under the t-shirt and began to gem it up.



















the finished article












hope this helps..


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great job,, 
Sandy


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

That's great. Exactly how I started out. The stick mylar tape is definitely the key if you want to make occassional hand transfers. It makes it easier to place your stones on the design and then press all at once instead of placing and heating each stone individually. Instead of tweezers, I used a little think I like to call a "Kevin stick" (my son made it for me, don't know if it's original, but he likes the idea). It's simply a wad of bees wax on the end of a small dowel, that has been shaped to a point, like a pencil. It eliminates the need to squeeze/release the tweezers, and let' you place stones quickly as if you were using a pencil. I've graduated now, and use the vinyl cut template method, but occassionally I still place a few stones by hand.


----------



## avril151 (Jun 19, 2009)

allhamps said:


> That's great. Exactly how I started out. The stick mylar tape is definitely the key if you want to make occassional hand transfers. It makes it easier to place your stones on the design and then press all at once instead of placing and heating each stone individually. Instead of tweezers, I used a little think I like to call a "Kevin stick" (my son made it for me, don't know if it's original, but he likes the idea). It's simply a wad of bees wax on the end of a small dowel, that has been shaped to a point, like a pencil. It eliminates the need to squeeze/release the tweezers, and let' you place stones quickly as if you were using a pencil. I've graduated now, and use the vinyl cut template method, but occassionally I still place a few stones by hand.


there is a wee thing like what you describe but i dont know where to buy or even what its called...its like a Q tip for cleaning your ears....but its tacky...so if its tacky enough to pick up the stones...how do you release the stones?

and its it as affective when picking up the stones on the glue side for placing onto tape?


----------

